# Calling Contests



## prairiewolf

I guess there are 2 types so I will ask about both. How many of you enter the calling contests where you hunt Coyotes? Also do any enter any contest where you just actually show off you skills at calling.

I been hunting Coyotes for around 35 yrs and have never done either.Thinking about starting though.


----------



## youngdon

I've done the antelope eaters hunt (Mojave sportsmans club) out of Seligman for the last several years. It's more of a big giveaway and a day and a half of coyote hunting though.


----------



## prairiewolf

Don, my sister has a cabin in Seligman, maybe I can talk her husband into entering that one next year.


----------



## Ruger

I do a lot of the hunting contests. They are a blast and you get to meet a lot of great people. If you've never hunted a contest and have the opportunity I would suggest giving them a try.


----------



## Antlerz22

Ruger said:


> I do a lot of the hunting contests. They are a blast and you get to meet a lot of great people. If you've never hunted a contest and have the opportunity I would suggest giving them a try.


 If they ever have one in Dixie I will.


----------



## Rick Howard

They have a coyote predator contest here in western NY. I was thinking about giving it a try. Hard to find a partner to commit though.


----------



## 220swift

I'm going to enter the predator calling contest at the Colorado Bowhunters Jamboree next weekend, also my first calling contest.

I've been in hunting contests before but the anti's got them pretty much shut down in Colorado. The antis would not have been quite as successful if one of them hadn't got "shot" at the Nucla prairie dog competition several years ago. I felt soooo bad for that SOB...







I still giggle to this day about it. A minor leg wound from a piece of bullet fragment at 470 yards, you'd of thought he was going to lose his leg.


----------



## prairiewolf

Mike let us know how you do and of course get pics!!!


----------



## Weasel

Years ago I hunted contests. The cheating was rampant. Even at that, if you won and followed every rule they would still accuse you of cheating. I guess they thought if you won you must have cheated better than them. My partner and I have actually caught other teams in the act of cheating and they would deny it to the very end. One team turned in animals that were obviously trapped and then frozen. I stepped on one of their coyotes and you could hear the ice crystals crunching. It really took the fun out of it.


----------



## prairiewolf

Thats the reason I havent done any so far Weasel, I use to go to tourneys for bowfishing alot and when the money grew, cheating started and I quit.


----------



## Antlerz22

Weasel said:


> Years ago I hunted contests. The cheating was rampant. Even at that, if you won and followed every rule they would still accuse you of cheating. I guess they thought if you won you must have cheated better than them. My partner and I have actually caught other teams in the act of cheating and they would deny it to the very end. One team turned in animals that were obviously trapped and then frozen. I stepped on one of their coyotes and you could hear the ice crystals crunching. It really took the fun out of it.


 Stick a thermometer in the asp and if its colder inside than outside, you have them prima facie--then ask them out loud how that can be possible? I bet you could hear the gears turning from here. And to cement the deal, then do the same for everyone elses coyotes to show a pattern of temperature variation to exclude the guilty. Lastly it would be nice to have a database one could research online to find out by posting the names of bona fide cheaters so that they can be barred PERMANENTLY from any contests in ANY state. That would stop it dead.


----------



## 220swift

Antlerz22 said:


> Lastly it would be nice to have a database one could research online to find out by posting the names of bona fide cheaters so that they can be barred PERMANENTLY from any contests in ANY state. That would stop it dead.


Who would pay for the thousands of hours it would take to compile the data and enter it into a database, plus the costs of servers and Internet lines it would take to store and access the database?


----------



## Jonbnks

I was looking around Facebook and stumbled upon a coyote calling contest.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Midwest-Coyote-Calling-Event/179241495483498

Midwest Coyote Calling Event
Friday, January 4, 2013 at 4:00pm
St. Francis, Ks. Fairgrounds


----------



## Rick Howard

It never even occurred to me that people could cheat in a hunting contest..... but when you add money into the mix.... I guess I should have figured. What a shame.


----------



## Ruger

Most of the contests I've entered, all the yotes are temperature probed and the top 3 placing teams can be subject to a polygraph test. A lot of times there is a wildlife officer present at check in times, this helps to keep people honest.


----------



## Antlerz22

220swift said:


> Who would pay for the thousands of hours it would take to compile the data and enter it into a database, plus the costs of servers and Internet lines it would take to store and access the database?


 The mechination is already in place--these forums right here and similar ones. Anyone with the knowledge of the aforementioned (officials hosting the event DNR Etc,,) could post on the different forums in our web "community" and in each have a "Names data base" to refer to, its not that complicated. I'm sure the sites (PredatorTalk) etc.. wouldnt mind a compilation of anything to do with keeping our sport "respectable". It would help hunters image as a whole and keep others who normally would refrain from entering due to such going on. Dont give up before ever trying something--defeatism is only in the mind. Things are possible, just someone has to take that first step who has the ability to get the ball rolling. Once it starts somewhere, believe me it will flourish elsewhere and become a common staple possibly even included in the write-up for the calling contests etc... Once the gravity of what can and will be done to those cheating becomes known--then the cheating will either stop completely or subside greatly due to the consequences. I would even like to see it go as far as to publicly cite said individuals cheating in their own community newspapers where everyone who knows them can know what their true nature and not let their private secret be only known to people entering these contests. Simply said make it such an exhorbitant badge of shame, no one tries it ever. (But there are idiots)


----------



## 220swift

posting names in a public site with negatives attached can be considered slander........

Chris, would you want that liability hanging over this site?


----------



## bones44

I agree Mike. It's a bad idea as what gets put on line can grow legs and get bigger than initially reported. You'll never eliminate cheating completely. Better to know you did your best and try to improve on that. Publishing names is just plain old trouble !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antlerz22

220swift said:


> posting names in a public site with negatives attached can be considered slander........
> 
> Chris, would you want that liability hanging over this site?


 If it documented by say the DNR or contest officials it then is FACT not slander dont read into it. And thats another reason they keep doing it--hoping just from what you said will "protect" them in other contests etc..Pull out the Huevos Mas Grande.


----------



## Weasel

I have no problem posting facts about cheaters. If they sue, I would sue them for filing a frivolous lawsuit. Not only would it cost them a lot of money, it would be more exposure of them and the dirty deeds they did.
About the temp readings, mouth blocks, etc. I have actually had a guy ask me to hunt and give him my coyotes so he and his partner could turn them in. Keeping in touch by cell phone makes that scam too easy. Call when a coyote is shot, meet up and the cheating team can place a mouth-block and claim the animal. Usually during these hunting contests all animals are supposed to be called and every animal has to be taken legally. Too many people take advantage of a drive-by. Other people tresspass. I have heard about a team hunting from an ultra-light aircraft. Others in the same contest ran coyotes on BLM land with ATVs. Another team hunted at night on the AZ strip when hunting at night in AZ was illegal. This particular contest took place here in Utah and some of these idiots complain that the big contest in Idaho bans anybody from Utah from participating. I had seen cheating before, but these guys take the cake.
There have been accusations of people that keep penned coyotes for urine collection and dog training killing and turning in those coyotes while hunting in contests. Not only greed drives these cheaters. A need to falsely boost their egos is a big part of it too. I don't know how these people can look at themselves in the mirror, but they do. As far as I'm concerned I can't stand to be around people that are so screwed up they have to cheat.


----------



## bones44

I hear ya there Weasel. There was a pair of clowns here in Michigan had baited a bunch of different places and when the were in the contest went to those spots only to find others hunting over them. They were calling guys all kinds of stuff while they were video taping to put it on Youtube ! Idiots took second or third but I believe they were caught and barred from it. These morons are what absolutely ruins it for others to enjoy. Haven't looked lately but I think they took the video down. Problem is they had a bunch of Kool aid drinkers thinking these guys were bonafide pro's. Douchebags to say the least.


----------



## 220swift

Antlerz22 said:


> If it documented by say the DNR or contest officials it then is FACT not slander dont read into it. And thats another reason they keep doing it--hoping just from what you said will "protect" them in other contests etc..Pull out the Huevos Mas Grande.


why would I want "bigger eggs".....lol

Here I sit In America, typing on my Japanese built computer, speaking Spanish....what's wrong with this picture.....

Sorry,


----------



## youngdon

Maybe you should change to a roman font !


----------



## 220swift




----------



## Ruger

No matter what you do there will always be cheaters that think the have an edge or idea that gives them an edge on everybody else. Those people have no place in a contest, and don't even deserve to be recognized in the world of hunting, if you have to cheat to win what fun is there in that. Thankfully most of the hunts in my area have adopted the rules to the WCCC. Those are very strict rules and help eliminate the cheaters. I would be ashamed to be caught cheating in any of these events. I would much rather have the opportunity to hunt future contests, than be caught cheating and banned from future events. The chance to be in these hunts and meet fellow hunters that share the same passion I have means a lot more to me than a little cash in my pocket. And to be honest with you all, I haven't won much cash in these hunts, I have spent way more partaking in these hunts than I'll ever win back. But I keep entering, because it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Rick Howard

All of the hunters I have ever known are honorable folks. This is what surprises me about cheating in a hunting contest.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> No matter what you do there will always be cheaters that think the have an edge or idea that gives them an edge on everybody else. Those people have no place in a contest, and don't even deserve to be recognized in the world of hunting, if you have to cheat to win what fun is there in that. Thankfully most of the hunts in my area have adopted the rules to the WCCC. Those are very strict rules and help eliminate the cheaters. I would be ashamed to be caught cheating in any of these events. I would much rather have the opportunity to hunt future contests, than be caught cheating and banned from future events. The chance to be in these hunts and meet fellow hunters that share the same passion I have means a lot more to me than a little cash in my pocket. And to be honest with you all, I haven't won much cash in these hunts, I have spent way more partaking in these hunts than I'll ever win back. But I keep entering, because it is a lot of fun.


 I havent done any organised events yet, but your last statement is the only reason I would go, if we won that would be super but not my goal. Well said Ruger.


----------



## Antlerz22

Weasel said:


> I have no problem posting facts about cheaters. If they sue, I would sue them for filing a frivolous lawsuit. Not only would it cost them a lot of money, it would be more exposure of them and the dirty deeds they did.
> About the temp readings, mouth blocks, etc. I have actually had a guy ask me to hunt and give him my coyotes so he and his partner could turn them in. Keeping in touch by cell phone makes that scam too easy. Call when a coyote is shot, meet up and the cheating team can place a mouth-block and claim the animal. Usually during these hunting contests all animals are supposed to be called and every animal has to be taken legally. Too many people take advantage of a drive-by. Other people tresspass. I have heard about a team hunting from an ultra-light aircraft. Others in the same contest ran coyotes on BLM land with ATVs. Another team hunted at night on the AZ strip when hunting at night in AZ was illegal. This particular contest took place here in Utah and some of these idiots complain that the big contest in Idaho bans anybody from Utah from participating. I had seen cheating before, but these guys take the cake.
> There have been accusations of people that keep penned coyotes for urine collection and dog training killing and turning in those coyotes while hunting in contests. Not only greed drives these cheaters. A need to falsely boost their egos is a big part of it too. I don't know how these people can look at themselves in the mirror, but they do. As far as I'm concerned I can't stand to be around people that are so screwed up they have to cheat.


 What does "place a mouth block" mean?


----------



## Ruger

A mouth block is place in their mouth at the time of kill. On the block is usually written the date and time of kill. A mouth block also gives them access to the jaw area to see how much the rigormortis has set in to determine if it corresponds to the time of kill written on the block.


----------



## bones44

While I would definitely still be interested in going to contests they're few and far between in my area. The closest is 300 miles away from me. There used to be a very popular one in Hawks in our northeast but it fell on hard times and crapped out last year. I would never let the cheaters keep me away. I dislike them as much as I do poachers and anti-hunters. I like meeting and talking to new hunters every chance I get. Skip puts on a great one I hope to get to in the near future. I think it would be cool to hunt different country also.


----------



## Rick Howard

Well said Tom. I would still participate. We have one here. It is not far. I will most likely enter. Just to meet some other hunters.


----------



## Weasel

One thing about contests. If you play strictly by the rules and do well you have a lot to be proud of. It takes a pretty weak person to cheat.


----------



## Ruger

Weasel said:


> One thing about contests. If you play strictly by the rules and do well you have a lot to be proud of. It takes a pretty weak person to cheat.


very well said weasel, that's the truth.


----------



## Furtaker

I live for the contest and the good times with friends hunting. It is one of the funest things you can do with close on!


----------



## 220swift

Well guys, just a quick note to let you all I won the Colorado Bowhunters Jamboree Predator calling contest today. Not much of a victory though, only three entries so I didn't get to see how I would stack up against a larger field. I'll have more tomorrow night when I get home including pictures and what calls I used.


----------



## prairiewolf

Congratulations Mike !!


----------



## Rick Howard

Congrats Mike!


----------



## youngdon

Congrats Mike, That's great !


----------



## Antlerz22

Doesnt matter how many, you tried and succeeded thats what matters--even if you had'nt of you tried, and thats more than most were willing to do since only three entered. Congrats!


----------



## Weasel

Congratulations!


----------



## Ruger

Way to go Mike!


----------



## songdogshooter41

I am a "represenative" for Coyote Craze coyote Clasic, (formally Western Nebraska Coyote Clasic). We as reps. go with a team that we meet on Friday night. We hunt all day sat. And until 2 on Sunday. The rep can call and shoot with the team, but the rep isn't in the the "money hunt". We go and make sure there isn't any cheating. We use the mouth block system. And as reps, we have access to the contest coordinator. (Is is a friend of most of us). As a rep, we get into the contest free, door prizes, and a special rep only drawing. As far as I know there have never been any issues at our hunts, and they cover three states. The only stress as a rep is, you have to be prepared to hunt however your team hunts. Ie. Cover scents, guilli suits, mouth calls, e-calls etc.

Proud Christian
American
Husband/Father
Freemason
Hunter


----------



## bones44

Thanks for sharing that. I think most guys are ethical. Always a couple somewhere who are losers as in eveything else. Wouldn't stop me from joining in the fun.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift

Got in late last night, so here I am catching up. Thanks everyone for the congrats. Even though there were only three entries in the predator division, I had a real good time. The contest coordinator and the judges were very kind with the feedback on the calls/sounds I used. We were under a tent type of canopy and when I let loose with the initial barks and howl from Rich's buffalo horn, people were covering their ears and I was told it was the loudest sharpest howl they have heard. Went into a jackrabbit distress on the enclosed reed call from Ed, then a deer fawn distress bleat on the open reed call from Rick. Finished up with the CritRCall PeeWee and rodent squeaks.


----------



## bones44

Congtats Mike ! Nice looking trophy bud ! Those guys sound familiar. Where can I find their calls ?









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift

Thanks Tom!


----------



## hassell

A real Big Congrats. on the contest.


----------



## prairiewolf

Congratulations again Mike !! and I want to says thanks for believing enough in one of my calls to use it.I am sure Rick and Rich feel the same way.


----------



## Ruger

Nice trophy Mike, nice way to show off some calls and bring music to their ears.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

_*Nice Win Congrats--------------------sb*_


----------



## Rick Howard

Way to go Mike! It makes me extremely happy that one of my calls assisted you in your victory. And thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## 220swift

Thanks guys. Rick, Ed and Rich, you guy's have made calls that anyone could win with. I'm looking forward to improving my calling and finding another contest to try.


----------



## youngdon

Nice job Mike ! Congrats, we're all proud of you ! Way to represent !


----------



## 220swift

Thanks Don! We need to come up with a logo and have some patched and/or decals made. I had a lot of questions about what we do this weekend. It would have been cool to have been wearing a shirt with a PT patch on it.


----------



## Antlerz22

220swift said:


> Thanks Don! We need to come up with a logo and have some patched and/or decals made. I had a lot of questions about what we do this weekend. It would have been cool to have been wearing a shirt with a PT patch on it.


 ..brain fart


----------



## prairiewolf

Mike, was there a set procedure in how to call ?


----------



## Antlerz22

Antlerz22 said:


> ..brain fart


 Mine that is/was!!


----------



## Weasel

Good going, Mike!


----------



## Rich Cronk

I didn't get around to reading this thread until now, sorry about that. Congratulations on your big win there Mike!.


----------



## 220swift

prairiewolf said:


> Mike, was there a set procedure in how to call ?


This contest was an open contest (more or less just free style) but with a time restriction of 1 minute of calling. Other contests have a coordinator that asks for a particular sound.


----------



## 220swift

Rich Cronk said:


> I didn't get around to reading this thread until now, sorry about that. Congratulations on your big win there Mike!.


Thanks Rich, hopefully the next contest I get in will have more competition.......lol


----------



## Rich Cronk

220swift said:


> Got in late last night, so here I am catching up. Thanks everyone for the congrats. Even though there were only three entries in the predator division, I had a real good time. The contest coordinator and the judges were very kind with the feedback on the calls/sounds I used. We were under a tent type of canopy and when I let loose with the initial barks and howl from Rich's buffalo horn, people were covering their ears and I was told it was the loudest sharpest howl they have heard. Went into a jackrabbit distress on the enclosed reed call from Ed, then a deer fawn distress bleat on the open reed call from Rick. Finished up with the CritRCall PeeWee and rodent squeaks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373


---------------------------------------
Me being old and slow, I didn't see this post until tonite. Congratulations on your win sir!


----------

